# Where in Dublin to get Megs #83?



## markb (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there anywhere in Dublin I can get Meguiars #83?

Otherwise, any reasonably cheap places to order from? Cheapest I can find is €30 delivered.

Also looking to order some Collinite 476 at the same time.


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

I take it you're not up North as much as you used to be then?  I got some from Autowindscreens in Bangor if you're ever up that direction.


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

markb said:


> Is there anywhere in Dublin I can get Meguiars #83?
> 
> Otherwise, any reasonably cheap places to order from? Cheapest I can find is €30 delivered.
> 
> Also looking to order some Collinite 476 at the same time.


I'm looking my self for a place to get colly, let me know please if you find a place.

Regards
MrDUB


----------



## markb (Jan 14, 2007)

Step_7 said:


> I take it you're not up North as much as you used to be then?


Lol - not for a long time - over a year


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd say you will only get it in Clane from the trade distributor ... Meguiars Ireland as only the entry level products are in the shops. I have loads of Collinite 476s if your in Navan.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

How did I not know you existed!!!

I'm through Clane regular enough, do you know if they deal with the public?


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

green-blood said:


> How did I not know you existed!!!
> 
> I'm through Clane regular enough, do you know if they deal with the public?


I'd imagine they only deal with the public - considering the prices they have on stuff. Nobody in the 'trade' could stay afloat by using the products everyday. Most of the range was cheaper from Polished Bliss, including the delivery charges.

Handy if you need it in a hurry though.

Their contact details are here; http://www.mjsdistribution.com/


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

had a check... I'll be sticking with mail order, especially the way sterling is..... yikers thats pricey


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

green-blood said:


> had a check... I'll be sticking with mail order, especially the way sterling is..... yikers thats pricey


Jasus its pricy alright!


----------

